# delete my account urgently



## ironcross360 (Jun 9, 2013)

Please delete my account


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 9, 2013)

No.

They will ignore your request urgently instead.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jun 9, 2013)

Why? Is your X onto you?


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jun 9, 2013)

Maybe it IS his ex that is on here requesting the profile be deleted, lol. 

You know there is usually a delete account option somewhere withing your profile controls.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 9, 2013)

Don't hold your breath, prepare a good defense instead.


----------



## hexthat (Jun 9, 2013)

NietzscheKeen said:


> Maybe it IS his ex that is on here requesting the profile be deleted, lol.
> 
> You know there is usually a delete account option somewhere withing your profile controls.


Umm where at?


----------



## sunni (Jun 9, 2013)

NietzscheKeen said:


> Maybe it IS his ex that is on here requesting the profile be deleted, lol.
> 
> You know there is usually a delete account option somewhere withing your profile controls.


No there isnt.


Sorry iron we dont delete accounts just stay logged out


----------



## hexthat (Jun 9, 2013)

That is kind of strange.


----------



## diet coke (Jun 9, 2013)

clear your cache, delete favorites and clear history and poof you're gone.


----------



## sunni (Jun 9, 2013)

hexthat said:


> That is kind of strange.


its not strange we've NEVER deleted accounts. policy. anyone can argue until their blue in the face and we won't do it.


----------



## cancer survivor (Jun 9, 2013)

paranoia is destroying our youth. it will be allright tomorow..


----------



## Impman (Jun 9, 2013)

they don't delete accounts they just delete posts


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jun 9, 2013)

what if someone says , hey I'm 13. Do you delete the account then?


----------



## dl290485 (Jun 9, 2013)

He could go one by one and edit his posts to be blank?


----------



## hexthat (Jun 9, 2013)

Forum Rules said:


> If at anytime you make it known that you are under the age of 18, we will delete your account and all of your posts. This is not a joke, please come back when you are over 18. Although the administrators and moderators of rollitup.org will attempt to keep all objectionable messages off this forum, it is impossible for us to review all messages. All messages express the views of the author, and neither the owners of Rollitup.org or Jelsoft Enterprises Limited (developers of vBulletin) will be held responsible for the content of any message.


It seems they don't do that.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jun 9, 2013)

pretty certain they do


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 9, 2013)

dl290485 said:


> He could go one by one and edit his posts to be blank?


 only if all of his 300 posts were in the last 3 days i think it is... you can edit posts, but only for i think it's 3 days max, it's mainly an option to fix spelling errors / typos for the most part..

after 3 days, all posts are locked to the user and they can no longer edit / delete them on their own..


----------



## sunni (Jun 9, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> pretty certain they do


we dont delete accounts of underage users, we remove all their posts and ban them totally different than deleting them


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 9, 2013)

NietzscheKeen said:


> Maybe it IS his ex that is on here requesting the profile be deleted, lol.
> 
> You know there is usually a delete account option somewhere withing your profile controls.


Not on this site. cn


----------



## beardo (Jun 9, 2013)

I am 13, i started posting as beardo when i was around 8, i don't have anyones permission to use a computer, i shouldn't be on jere neither should any of my postsposts


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jun 9, 2013)

oh! ....my


----------



## kinetic (Jun 10, 2013)

Somewhere Kinetic is laughing about this nazi wannabe making this thread.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 10, 2013)

The NSA won't allow RIU to delete any accounts. That would screw up their database.


----------



## chewberto (Jun 10, 2013)

Samezies! I want to delete my account right this second! I have fallen victim to the rules! I had the chance to read them, but was so anxious to expose my deep dark "drug" secrets that i couldn't help myself. I signed up for a cannabis forum and am regretting it. I didn't think this through. What was I thinking? The coppers are watching me now! Obammer is about to bring down the hammer on my cherry ass, and I am so much huge big time that the ciafbideafema are staring directly at me, and i am certain of it! Please help me immediately, I'm so super serious you guys this is urgent! right now kinda urgent, like yesterday ok.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jun 16, 2013)

What do I have to do to get out of here?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Ringsixty (Jun 16, 2013)

once on the net, always on the net.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jun 16, 2013)

^^^^^ all the last posts.
So true.
We have lost our 'Freedom Of Speech' under the current administration.
Gone but not forgotten.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jun 16, 2013)

futurama first episode,
be it a tattoo, ip, phone number,facebook account.....
They know who you are, and you offered the info for free.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 16, 2013)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> We have lost our 'Freedom Of Speech' under the current administration.
> Gone but not forgotten.


do you ever stop being an idiot, even for one moment on here?


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jun 16, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> do you ever stop being an idiot, even for one moment on here?


Move to Russia.
You are NO American.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 16, 2013)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> Move to Russia.
> You are NO American.


explain to me how the first amendment no longer applies, smarty.

you made your own shitty bed, now you get to lie in it and stink.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jun 16, 2013)

LOL, now the first amendment?
WTF, you distract from the subject every time your panties get in a bunch.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 16, 2013)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> LOL, now the first amendment?
> WTF, you distract from the subject every time your panties get in a bunch.


so which amendment was freedom of speech now? 

don't forget how you said you lost freedom of religion because of birth control, princess. that fucking happened as well.

now stop dancing and support your ludicrous assertion.


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Jun 16, 2013)

sunni said:


> its not strange we've NEVER deleted accounts. policy. anyone can argue until their blue in the face and we won't do it.


I think im in Girl-Love!

Sunni - She just so Tough!

So In-Ya-Face!

Get Told People Get Told!!!!!!!!!!!!!

x  x


----------

